# 服を買いに行きます



## neoarcangel

Hi, 

This is a example of exercise of my workbook.

Questión :デパートへ何をしに行きますか

Answer: 服を買いに行きます


My questión is ¿Which is the gramatical structure that it follow? I explain, I have a workbook with a lot of exercises, unfortunately It havent nothing of gramar and there is exercise since elemental grade until advanced grade. This gramatical structure I think that I dont know it, about all for this verb  買い term in "i"  and besides the particle "ni" next to it.

Nothing more, I hope that you can help me.






Actually I doing an exercises based in a workbook but that workbook it have not it a textbook cause for it I dont know which is the gramatical structure that it


----------



## lrosa

服を買いに行く means "to go to buy clothes". 

Nearly all verbs can be used with 行く to give the meaning of "go (somewhere) to do (something)"

You use the -masu form without "masu": 

買う　　　　　　　　－　買い
飲む(のむ）　　　　－　飲み（のみ）
見る（みる）　　　　－　見　（み）
食べる（たべる）　－　食べ　（たべ）

コーヒーを飲みに行く　　　－　To go have coffee
映画（えいが）を見に行く　－　To go to see a film


----------



## neoarcangel

Thanks for your answer, but I have a Question. Why it not possible put 服を 買うに行きます and however it is correct put 服を買いに行きます?it is means why term in "i" is correct and term in "u" is incorrect?   **
**


----------



## lrosa

neoarcangel said:


> Thanks for your answer, but I have a Question. Why it not possible put 服を 買うに行きます and however it is correct put 服を買いに行きます?it is means why term in "i" is correct and term in "u" is incorrect?



Simply, this "i" form is what is used idiomatically with the verb 行きます. 

As far as I know, "買うに" does not exist. You could say "服を 買うために、デパートに行きます" - I am going to the department store *in order* *to* buy clothes.


----------



## neoarcangel

But it is about a specific gramatical structure or something?

Check these another sentences, it is bases in the same thing.

Question
: 家へ何をしに帰りましたか
Answer
昼ごはんを食べに帰りました

look, in this another example I have the same doubt why is 食べに and not 食べるに? Here the verb 行く is not.


----------



## lrosa

Sorry, I forgot to mention it's not only with the verb 行く - it works with verbs of coming and going like 行く・来る・帰る・戻る（もどる）, etc...


----------



## neoarcangel

Ok then, I think that I understand everything but could you some examples more?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lrosa

I'm reluctant to give you more examples because I'm afraid I might make mistakes. Maybe a native speaker will be kind enough to do so, since it is second nature to them


----------



## neoarcangel

Ok, Anyway thanks again. I think that the concept is understand for me.


----------



## DINBOY

Questión : デパートへ何をしに行きますか 

ANSWER : デパートへ買い物に行きます



買いに行きます...

the grammar is wrong

買い/買い verb only
買い物 buy something (action)

it's a little special word


----------



## rukiak

That kind of examples are as follows.
遊びに行く
トイレに手を洗いに行く
本を探しに本屋に行く
水を飲みに台所に行く
彼に会いに行く
ゲームしに家に帰る


----------

